# Entering The Pfs Dimension (Build Along)(Pic Heavy)



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys! Well again trends are shifting and it seems the pickle fork shooter is raging at the moment and as a skint enthusiast I decided a build was needed. I have been doing a few searches and looking at all the existing PFS's for inspiration and sizing (nod in the way of Pawpawsailor) excellent work. I decided to go back to my roots no pun intended and work with a natural fork with some laminated scales for detail. This time I decided I would do a start to finish.









I chose my fork from my haul ( down to about 40 now!).









De-barked and cut down to size.









Marked for cutting on the bandsaw.









Split down the centre for the denim micarta scale. ( Some nice colour in the heart wood shame to glue over it)









Denim micarta scales pressed to the wood to check the join.









Walnut footnote pressed against the scales to check the join.









Bamboo spacing veneer cut to size and glued.









Joining the two walnut segments before gluing to the main frame.









Testing the colours.









Glued together and wrapped tight in elastic which I find better than clamping as the wood and glue expands/contracts so do the bands keeping the pressure on the joins.









any excess glue I sprinkle saw dust over and around the joins to form a very strong wood dust glue line bond for additional strength without pinning.









Ready for a 24 hour drying period before its back on the band saw to trim up. Stay tuned...

BC


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, I think that will turn out cool! Thanks for sharing, I have to keep that rubber band idea in mind.

Can't wait to see the rest

LGD


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

its going to look great!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh I see something amazing in the works!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys I will update the thread as I get time to work on it I do plan to sand to a very high grit and get a nice shiny finish on this one.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Have not seen a build log in a while .. looking forward to the progress.

Btw: nice touch with the homemade denim laminate


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I have only had an hour today before work so it was onto the band saw to trim then excess material and a quick whizz with the Dremmel and some 60grit to bring out the shape.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That is one fat chunk of micarta! I love me a build log. Can't wait to see this finished


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

That is so nice i love the colors


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Great idea with the rubber bands. i'll be doing that i recon


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

The bands have saved me hours of fiddling, I used to try all sorts of clamping with boards and clamping against object was a nightmare! Now I just buy a cheap bag of elastic bands and keep adding until the join is well pressed then simply unwind them when I done for re use later.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Photo-series are so cool, beautiful slingshot


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

:chomping on my popcorn: ...............


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I am planning in doing some work tomorrow guys I just have the most rotten flu at the moment and a new source for some potential Yew forks has cone up, I must go and investigate at some point.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm learning quite a bit here!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Get some of moms chichen soup in ya and get well mate. The flu really sux.


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Taking shape nicely and the build log is really helpful


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Not much progress sorry guys due to my Yew quest http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20298-yewpernatrual/. However I have sanded all round to 150 grit and CA sealed the fork tips I am looking to continue through the grits this week possibly tomorrow.










I have noticed however now the wood is smoothing out some nice brown colouring under the outer surface I will sand heavy on this area to bring out the contrast. Stay tuned and thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Lookin good Ben...


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great work!! This is like waiting for the sequel to your favorite movie!! Someone mentioned chomping the popcorn earlier...... getting mine now


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Finito! tool it up to 800grit and applied a (not great) CA finish the micarta being fabric/resin did not take the CA as well as I assumed and left some staining but I am happy for my first PFS now I need the rain to stop so I can go shoot it! thanks for the kind posts guys!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice!! get that puppy banded up and shooting!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

luxor5 said:


> Finito! tool it up to 800grit and applied a (not great) CA finish the micarta being fabric/resin did not take the CA as well as I assumed and left some staining but I am happy for my first PFS now I need the rain to stop so I can go shoot it! thanks for the kind posts guys!


Oops, the pics are gone.


----------

